# Old Quilts - Love 'em or Leave 'em?



## Calico Katie

I have several old quilts that are past their "use by" date. They were made in the mid to late 80s and were well used and well loved but are now so worn and shabby that I don't use them. I can patch them up enough for them to be usable by stitching a few seams back together and appliqueing squares over the places where the fabric has worn too thin. This is what I'll probably do so I can give them to the Mission for transients. 

I know that in the past, women would use old quilts as batting with a new top and back. I only used polyester batting when these were made because the only cotton batt I knew of had to be quilted really close together and would eventually get lumpy. The polyester batting has really held up so it is an option to recycle the quilt as batting. I just don't really want to.

What do you all do with your old quilts? Any other ideas?


----------



## COSunflower

I have some of my first ones from about the same time and I patch them up the best I can and used them for my dogs (inside) on top of their reg. beds. They LOVE to cuddle in them.


----------



## COSunflower

When we went camping alot when the kids were at home, we also used them inside of our sleeping bag for extra warmth. Perfect for camping blankets or for use in the camp trailer or tent.


----------



## Calico Katie

Those are good ideas, an old quilt can still provide a lot of snuggle factor. I know the crafty people like to cut them down to make other things from them but I'm not really crafty that way. I need to clear out a lot of "stuff" that I've accumulated through the decades so I'm looking at ways to get more use from them. Sometime before fall, I'll see how much I can patch these up because when winter rolls back around somebody will be happy to have them. If I did recycle them as a quilt filling, I would tie it instead of quilting it.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

I take several of the good blocks put them in picture frames.
Make dog blankets or dog coats with part of the old quilts.
Reuse what I can of them give new purpose, Baby quilts or baby coverlets, doll quilts.
You just cut down to size needed.


----------



## Calico Katie

More good ideas! They've been stored in my shed so I'll give them a good wash and see what's left to work with. I think most of the wear is in the middle and some seams so I'll have to spread them out on the floor and get a good look to see what I can do.


----------

